# Is there really morels on state land in Allegan?



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

Except for the 2 that I found 3 weeks ago. I have put in more time and effort this year than I ever have but just can't find them. The area I found the 2 is over run with people so I looked for other spots with the same terrain, trees, ground cover and a little farther off the beaten path. I think it looks good but no morels, only beef steaks. When I lived a little farther north I found bunches of them in Oceana county but can't get it done in Allegan. I'm getting frustrated. I read and re-read the posts on here, look for the right trees and terrain. 

Is Allegan that tuff or am I just going blind or what? How many of you actually have luck on state land in Allegan? Maybe I should just make the drive and head north to what I know.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

If your looking for blacks i think its just been a crap season, my best 2 sots produced maybe a dozen in allegan, but yes normally i find a bunch of them there. On a bright note it was at least better than barry county for blacks lol.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

well ive been out twice on barry co st. land and only found one each time.these are cherry trees mixed with popple.normally a good area for darks.it needs to warm up is my theory.ive always found more up north also.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

It's not you its this season my worst in 15 years with just over 70 hrs in the woods this year only 290 morels to show for it not sure what happened


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sparky23 said:


> If your looking for blacks i think its just been a crap season, my best 2 sots produced maybe a dozen in allegan, but yes normally i find a bunch of them there. On a bright note it was at least better than barry county for blacks lol.


Yup! There is always next season.....


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

i havent even made a trip north, had a buddy go up yesterday that norally finds 600-1000 his first trip up has some amazing spots for blacks, found 30 total at 5 spots.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sparky23 said:


> i havent even made a trip north, had a buddy go up yesterday that norally finds 600-1000 his first trip up has some amazing spots for blacks, found 30 total at 5 spots.


Sadly, that was about the same for me & esgowen, Together we only mustered about 150 between us. We're no dummies, they just ain't showing up. Could be good for whites yet though, but I'm not sure I want to make another trip after the carnage I just went through this past week.....zero faith the blacks will make a sudden surge in growth.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

CARNAGE ! Please tell, Might save someone else.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

cb223 said:


> Except for the 2 that I found 3 weeks ago. I have put in more time and effort this year than I ever have but just can't find them. The area I found the 2 is over run with people so I looked for other spots with the same terrain, trees, ground cover and a little farther off the beaten path. I think it looks good but no morels, only beef steaks. When I lived a little farther north I found bunches of them in Oceana county but can't get it done in Allegan. I'm getting frustrated. I read and re-read the posts on here, look for the right trees and terrain.
> 
> Is Allegan that tuff or am I just going blind or what? How many of you actually have luck on state land in Allegan? Maybe I should just make the drive and head north to what I know.


I took my first trip there this season and found 15 but found other areas that looked perfect and were empty. This was almost 2 weeks ago and the ones I did find looked like they'd been up a while. 

For what its worth I've had similar experiences on my side of the state. First time picking I got some huge ones and was thinking it was about to blow up... Well, every trip out since then has gotten worse and worse for the black morels. I managed only 5 today and am probably done hunting blacks in my area. Does not appear many have fruited since the first flush. Been plenty of rain and I'd think warm enough but all the sudden the woods grew up, must've been a 5 day season. Hope the season up north is a lot better.


----------



## Pelican257R (Apr 7, 2015)

All the fun guys are getting a good drink today. Maybe that will wake some up


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

I guess I shouldn't be so frustrated. Sounds like most everybody is having a tough time finding them. I'll keep at it. At least it's a nice walk for me and my dog.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

There sure is. It gets hit hard hough and this was an off year. This was from the same spot I picked over 800 from last year. I only picked 170 from there in two trips this year. I don't know what the problem was.


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

cb223 said:


> I guess I shouldn't be so frustrated. Sounds like most everybody is having a tough time finding them. I'll keep at it. At least it's a nice walk for me and my dog.


Careful out there with the dog... It's currently the state-mandated "quiet period" when dogs aren't allowed to run on public land. This is to allow a respite for nesting game birds like grouse and woodcock. I hear Allegan area DNR has been citing people for infractions.

Ray


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

Isn't that just for running/training dogs. I didn't know my dog couldn't walk with me.




Ray Adams said:


> Careful out there with the dog... It's currently the state-mandated "quiet period" when dogs aren't allowed to run on public land. This is to allow a respite for nesting game birds like grouse and woodcock. I hear Allegan area DNR has been citing people for infractions.
> 
> Ray


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

CWlake said:


> CARNAGE ! Please tell, Might save someone else.


I over dramatized it a bit. Just talking about the miles & hours spent driving, and hours spent in the woods. And a season total of less morels in all that time than a couple hours on a normal season usually yields. 

It's May 5th and I should have enough morels to retire for the the season and let the civilians have at it. 



Ray Adams said:


> Careful out there with the dog... It's currently the state-mandated "quiet period" when dogs aren't allowed to run on public land. This is to allow a respite for nesting game birds like grouse and woodcock. I hear Allegan area DNR has been citing people for infractions.
> 
> Ray


That's interesting, I'd never take my dog out there, she's just "not the type" (cocker spaniel) and besides she would be a bird or other animal seeker & tick magnet, with her hair it'd be hard to find ticks. But I know someone who does go out with a pit-bull (super friendly) and see people with their dogs often. Makes sense that it isn't allowed, at least unleashed.


----------

